# Kidding Pens



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

So we are expecting some babies within the next week to a month and we are wanting to build some kidding stalls in the barn.
We have a 12 x 50 ft room we are wanting to divide off into separate stalls.
What is the recommended size for something like this?
I was thinking I could maybe to like 8 4x8 kidding talls and then have one 12x8 area for non kidding does.
The bucks have their own separate buckhouse.
What are some thoughts/suggestions on this?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Standard size goats? My Nigerians do well with 5x4 but with a standard, you may want to double my size


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

They are Nubian milk goats


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a plan I drew up for the section of the barn for my goats! There are already built in hay feeders that lead down from the hay loft in the back section marked "H" 
I was thinkg 4 (4x8) kidding stalls and 1 8x8 stall for weanlings. Then a 16x12 community area which from what I read is enough for at least 10 goats. 
I also conveniently have another room that leads off from there to do milking, vaccines, hoof trimming, etc
I can't wait to get started! Hopefully this afternoon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How many goats do you have? Eight permanent kidding stalls is a lot. I have corral panels that I put up for kidding season and then take them down when done. I have ones similar to these: http://www.lightlivestockequipment.com/meshpanels&gates.php

I like having the availability to adjust things as needed.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

I changed my plan to only 4 kidding stalls 1 weanling pen and a community room


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It wouldn't hurt to divide your community area into 2 with a wide gate to keep open or close if needed. I like having areas that I can close off for feeding or keeping goats in an area or for whatever reason that they need to be divided. But have the availability to keep the gate open for general use. They don't even have to be even. I like a smaller area to run my goats in when it is time to trim nails and give shots. Makes it easy to catch them and do what I need to do.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah there is a gate that is already in there but it is for larger livestock (horses/cattle) so I was already thinking I could replace that. I have a room that leads off from the community area which is where I usually bring them in one at a time for whatever I need to do with them it has a door that leads into the goats side and another that leads into the main barn area. They are all spoiled so I can easily lead them in there when needed. Sometimes its hard keeping the others bacl though so having a gate to keep them back while I take one would be a great idea!  I only have 5 pregnant does (one kidded early and lost the babies) 2 bottle babies and a buck


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

All our babies started coming early so we had to get to work fast! So far we have 3 (4x8) kidding stalls built in the barn and they are very roomy! We have two that just had their babies and one that we are still waiting on. 
Here are some pics from start to finish!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice pen setups.
U using gates to keep them in.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks! Yes we are going to build some gates, right now we just have one large goat panel across all of them but it makes things a litte difficult, so we're gonna build a separate gate for each stall.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very nice, I wish I had the room to have them all in one location instead of all 4 corners of the property due to the driveway and where the house sits.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you. We are very lucky to have a HUGE barn. We have two areas on each end that are 12 x 50 and then in the middle is 7 full size horse stalls, a tack room, and a feed room! So we are able to use one 12 x 50 area for the goats where we built those stalls, one stable for weanlings and one for milking/vaccinated etc (that both convenienty have doors leading to the goats side) and one stable divided into stalls for bucks. Then we have chick brooders in one and 3 horses in each of the others. So I still have a whole other 12 x 50 side.. hmm I wonder what I can convince the hubby to get next! Lol


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

good job!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Just curious as to why you decided to put in the wood floor on your kidding stalls.


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

The area of the barn we keep them in has a dirt floor, so for births and babies it seemed more sanitary to do a wood floor.


----------

